# Two word post



## Doc

I've seen this on another site.  It was pretty popular.  Lets see how you guys like it.  The only rule is, each new post can only have two words.  
Ready?  Okay, here we go:

Those look


----------



## Junkman

_Those look mighty swollen but very well done Can I touch them? Do you
have to put your two quarters up the nether region or just pull it out of harms way and put your most expensive prophylactic on my rifle barrel before I do anything that will get me killed! Please take my computer keyboard and shove it between two hawaiian grass skirts while Dargo puts his Magnum PI dress on to cover his unusally small love for hairy dwarves. This can only lead to delirious decisions about what unbelievably sensitive woman will say when it's time to nag or whine and refuse to have sex under outrageous conditions while Dargo and Bob eat cheese and haggus while John and Mith watch Junk playing with a kitten. 

Upside down with his finger in a strange but irresistibly dark, moist chocolate pudding coated with rabbit droppings served by curly haired blonde transvestite, he licked sheeps nuts and said: BITE ME!!!! John obliged. Then Muhammad squealed, oh! and thought The big fuzzy nutz look scary but exciting so he reached for a pair of his most treasured gay Kioti as he pulled on the hiway BANG went big hairy swollen balls.

So quickly everyone forgot what a ass wipe smells like when Junk lifts his arm and scratches his scratch card then sniffs his armpit and wipes Mith's sheep before he sucks a lemon. Chickens and sheep and Junk are all very similar lookin and smelling. Do goats with 3 legs and Junk riding them until they faint eat can kiss a marsupial in the bikesheds, meanwhile in walks a pie dressed as a sheepherder with a Cream Pie!!! ''EAT ME!!'' 

Then he fell asleep and dreampt of monkey Holy schitt he blubbered I need more sex with three hot redheads.  All three redheaded sheep eagerly agreed that Mith should bend and ewe will get some needed................_


----------



## Junkman

shut eye.


----------



## Mith

in bed


----------



## BadAttitude

with goslings


----------



## Mith

eating nuts


----------



## BadAttitude

and geese.


----------



## Mith

I wish


----------



## BadAttitude

monkeys could


----------



## Melensdad

fly out


----------



## johnday

my nose


----------



## Mith

and into


----------



## Melensdad

a stew


----------



## Mith

when pigs


----------



## Melensdad

fly.  Now


----------



## Mith

that the


----------



## Junkman

blind man


----------



## Mith

can see


----------



## johnday

and find


----------



## Big Dog

his little


----------



## Cowboyjg

saw, he


----------



## Cityboy

spank his


----------



## johnday

wanted to


----------



## Cityboy

No, I


----------



## Cityboy

was trying


----------



## Cityboy

to find


----------



## Cityboy

WTF happened!


----------



## Melensdad

So now


----------



## BadAttitude

Muhammad tried


----------



## Melensdad

to censor


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

oil discussions


----------



## BadAttitude

instead of


----------



## bczoom

the Kioti


----------



## Melensdad

zealots.  Sunshine


----------



## BadAttitude

burned his


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

synthetic hotdog


----------



## BadAttitude

while Junk


----------



## nixon

PM'd Him


----------



## Melensdad

to ask


----------



## Mith

if he


----------



## Melensdad

donated sperm.


----------



## nixon

Could be


----------



## Melensdad

a tragic


----------



## nixon

remedy for


----------



## Melensdad

blindness.  So


----------



## nixon

wear sunglasses


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

to bed


----------



## BadAttitude

and swallow


----------



## Mith

your ring


----------



## BadAttitude

before you


----------



## Mith

drop it


----------



## bczoom

in your


----------



## Cityboy

monkey nuts


----------



## Doc

Junk put


----------



## nixon

all of


----------



## Cityboy

his pubic


----------



## Junkman

_Those look mighty swollen but very well done Can I touch them? Do you
have to put your two quarters up the nether region or just pull it out of harms way and put your most expensive prophylactic on my rifle barrel before I do anything that will get me killed! Please take my computer keyboard and shove it between two hawaiian grass skirts while Dargo puts his Magnum PI dress on to cover his unusally small love for hairy dwarves. This can only lead to delirious decisions about what unbelievably sensitive woman will say when it's time to nag or whine and refuse to have sex under outrageous conditions while Dargo and Bob eat cheese and haggus while John and Mith watch Junk playing with a kitten. 

Upside down with his finger in a strange but irresistibly dark, moist chocolate pudding coated with rabbit droppings served by curly haired blonde transvestite, he licked sheeps nuts and said: BITE ME!!!! John obliged. Then Muhammad squealed, oh! and thought The big fuzzy nutz look scary but exciting so he reached for a pair of his most treasured gay Kioti as he pulled on the hiway BANG went big hairy swollen balls.

So quickly everyone forgot what a ass wipe smells like when Junk lifts his arm and scratches his scratch card then sniffs his armpit and wipes Mith's sheep before he sucks a lemon. Chickens and sheep and Junk are all very similar lookin and smelling. Do goats with 3 legs and Junk riding them until they faint eat can kiss a marsupial in the bikesheds, meanwhile in walks a pie dressed as a sheepherder with a Cream Pie!!! ''EAT ME!!'' 

Then he fell asleep and dreampt of monkey Holy schitt he blubbered I need more sex with three hot redheads. All three redheaded sheep eagerly agreed that Mith should bend and ewe will get some needed shut eye, in bed with goslings eating nuts and geese.  I wish monkeys could fly out my nose and into a stew with pigs fly.  Now that the blind man can see and find his little saw, he wanted to spank his...........

I was trying to find WTF happened! 

So now Muhammad tried to censor oil discussions instead of the Kioti zealots. Sunshine burned his synthetic hotdog while Junk PM'd Him to ask if he donated sperm.  Could be a tragic remedy for blindness. So wear sunglasses to bed and swallow  your ring before you drop it in your monkey nuts Junk put all of his pubic_


----------



## Doc

hair in


----------



## Mith

a jar


----------



## JayC

before he


----------



## Melensdad

accelerates wildly


----------



## Cityboy

hogging the


----------



## Dargo

Spanish fly


----------



## buckle97

with his


----------



## Doc

gay transvestite


----------



## Mith

scottish freind


----------



## Junkman

Mith.  He


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

laughs heartily


----------



## Mith

while Junk


----------



## Melensdad

acclerates wildly


----------



## Mith

and crashes


----------



## Dargo

Watch this


----------



## nixon

He says


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

we can


----------



## Dargo

shoot this


----------



## Cityboy

monkey turd


----------



## Melensdad

out of


----------



## Dargo

his ass


----------



## Mith

and into


----------



## Doc

the pie.


----------



## Mith

''Phwaaa man


----------



## Doc

why did


----------



## Mith

I let


----------



## Junkman

the asshole


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

spend my


----------



## Melensdad

inheritance?  Now


----------



## Dargo

I'm broke.


----------



## JayC

I will


----------



## Doc

buy a


----------



## Melensdad

used Yugo


----------



## Cityboy

and drive


----------



## Mith

my wife


----------



## kensfarm

off a


----------



## Junkman

towering cliff


----------



## Junkman

near the


----------



## Junkman

weirs of


----------



## Junkman

Mith's home


----------



## Junkman

in the


----------



## Junkman

deep woods


----------



## Junkman

filled with


----------



## Melensdad

itchy kilts.


----------



## Junkman

lonely old


----------



## Cityboy

thread hogger


----------



## Junkman

Just following


----------



## Junkman

the new


----------



## Junkman

guide lines


----------



## Junkman

that allow


----------



## Junkman

for multiple


----------



## Junkman

2 word


----------



## Junkman

repeat posting.


----------



## Junkman

WTF do


----------



## Junkman

you care?


----------



## Junkman

Follow my


----------



## Junkman

good example.


----------



## Mith

No problem


----------



## Mith

my multiple


----------



## Mith

posting friend!


----------



## Junkman

This is


----------



## Junkman

what the


----------



## Junkman

Doc ordered


----------



## Junkman

when someone


----------



## Junkman

complained about


----------



## Junkman

my post


----------



## Junkman

to the


----------



## Junkman

subject matter.


----------



## Junkman

I am


----------



## Junkman

just following


----------



## Junkman

Doc's orders.


----------



## Mith




----------



## Doc

_I told Junk I do not want to discourage posting.  I asked Junk to remove his post asking folks to limit posts to twice a day in this thread. _

So Post as much as you want ....*But do  not reply to your own post! *


----------



## Junkman

Doc said:
			
		

> _I told Junk I do not want to discourage posting.  I asked Junk to remove his post asking folks to limit posts to twice a day in this thread. _
> 
> So Post as much as you want ....*But do  not reply to your own post! *



It is my multiple personalities that are talking to each other.... Besides, other people do it, so why can't I??  That is what I was referring to when I suggested the 2 posts per day.


----------



## Melensdad

Junkman abused


----------



## AndyM

Can we start a "word association" thread next?


----------



## DaveNay

Bob Skurka


----------



## Doc

Sure Andy.  Start another thread for it though.  Okay?


----------



## Doc

and Doc


----------



## Cityboy

smoked a


----------



## bczoom

big fat


----------



## Melensdad

doobie, then


----------



## Junkman

Junkman banned


----------



## DaveNay

everyone forever.


----------



## bczoom

Then, Doc


----------



## Junkman

bannned Junk.


----------



## bczoom

Then everyone


----------



## Melensdad

rode tractors


----------



## bczoom

until they


----------



## DaveNay

found TBN


----------



## Melensdad

and quit


----------



## Dargo

no; banned


----------



## Melensdad

for telling


----------



## DaveNay

stupid twowordpostingthreads


----------



## Junkman

eat me


----------



## DaveNay

LMAO LMAO


----------



## Junkman




----------



## BadAttitude

Bite me,


----------



## johnday

not me


----------



## BadAttitude

lil' brotha


----------



## johnday

said as


----------



## Doc

So when


----------



## johnday

the next


----------



## Dargo

large chested


----------



## johnday

dark haired


----------



## Junkman

suck me


----------



## Doc

grow up


----------



## Junkman

who me?


----------



## bczoom

lost me


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

drag queen


----------



## Melensdad

went into


----------



## Dargo

for his


----------



## Junkman

favorite dress


----------



## Melensdad

but found


----------



## Junkman

it soiled


----------



## Melensdad

with blood


----------



## Junkman

from a


----------



## Dargo

wild night


----------



## Melensdad

of woodworking


----------



## Junkman

twisting 'n turning


----------



## Dargo

the sheep


----------



## Junkman

skin rug


----------



## johnday

at home


----------



## BadAttitude

while pounding


----------



## Melensdad

sand up


----------



## BadAttitude

his wazoo.


----------



## Melensdad

Osama said


----------



## BadAttitude

grab my


----------



## Melensdad

turban and


----------



## Junkman

call me


----------



## Melensdad

a spinning


----------



## BadAttitude

towel head.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I am


----------



## Doc

going to


----------



## Melensdad

rotate, Osama


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

33 1/3 times


----------



## BadAttitude

until his


----------



## Doc

dick falls


----------



## BadAttitude

off and


----------



## Doc

he sticks


----------



## kensfarm

a rocket


----------



## BadAttitude

between his


----------



## Doc

lilly white


----------



## Dargo

ugly goat's


----------



## johnday

droopy ass


----------



## Doc

sideways.  Then


----------



## johnday

sniffed his


----------



## Mith

sorry ass


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

but smiled


----------



## JayC

until it


----------



## Melensdad

BLEW UP!


----------



## johnday

OH NO


----------



## BadAttitude

MY SHIT


----------



## Melensdad

STUCK ON


----------



## JayC

REALLY tight


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

, while wiping


----------



## BadAttitude

Muhammad's beaver


----------



## Doc

with KY


----------



## AFFitness13

Jelly.  With


----------



## Doc

his whole


----------



## Melensdad

puckered shut


----------



## Dargo

it took


----------



## kensfarm

15 goats


----------



## Doc

and a


----------



## Melensdad

hydraulic jack


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

jerked free


----------



## BadAttitude

his monkey


----------



## JayC

out of


----------



## BadAttitude

Abdul's mouth.


----------



## AFFitness13

Then as


----------



## Melensdad

Tina's dad


----------



## BadAttitude

said OUCH


----------



## AFFitness13

when the


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

last post


----------



## AFFitness13

office clerk


----------



## Melensdad

we're closed


----------



## AFFitness13

for training


----------



## Melensdad

until Saturday!


----------



## BadAttitude

However, we


----------



## AFFitness13

are sorry


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

you're such


----------



## AFFitness13

a sexy


----------



## Melensdad

daughter of


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Satan. Would


----------



## Melensdad

you consider


----------



## BadAttitude

going to


----------



## Melensdad

church to


----------



## Dargo

discuss his


----------



## BadAttitude

sex with


----------



## Melensdad

circus clowns?


----------



## BadAttitude

Only if


----------



## Melensdad

sodomy is


----------



## BadAttitude

a prerequisite


----------



## Melensdad

with circus


----------



## nixon

entertainment with


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

twin sword


----------



## nixon

of DOOM


----------



## johnday

and Dwarves


----------



## nixon

However He


----------



## Doc

sucked hard


----------



## johnday

and hurt


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

his feelings


----------



## BadAttitude

and tigers


----------



## AFFitness13

bit his


----------



## Doc

pointy pecker.


----------



## BadAttitude

He screamed


----------



## Doc

stopit bobbit


----------



## AFFitness13

while I


----------



## BadAttitude

chase a


----------



## Doc

scotch with


----------



## BadAttitude

crotch less


----------



## AFFitness13

Panties.  So,


----------



## Melensdad

remember that


----------



## AFFitness13

we love


----------



## Melensdad

Gore's internet


----------



## BadAttitude

and Hilary's


----------



## Melensdad

false conservatism


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

and Bill's


----------



## Melensdad

roaming penis


----------



## Doc

and Monica's


----------



## BadAttitude

loose lips


----------



## buckle97

and wide


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

empty mind


----------



## BadAttitude

...ed  dark hole.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> ...ed  dark hole.


 Who's Ed ?


----------



## Junkman

I don't


----------



## BadAttitude

care, but


----------



## Melensdad

he's available


----------



## BadAttitude

for servicing


----------



## Junkman

the body


----------



## BadAttitude

of camels.


----------



## nixon

But, He's


----------



## BadAttitude

got humps?


----------



## AFFitness13

They are


----------



## Dargo

not where


----------



## AFFitness13

they were


----------



## Melensdad

yesterday; but


----------



## Dargo

were located


----------



## Doc

under his


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

toilet seat


----------



## Melensdad

and tragically


----------



## Dargo

next to


----------



## Doc

his penis.


----------



## PineRidge

that hurt


----------



## nixon

He remarked


----------



## Melensdad

before dying.


----------



## nixon

But then


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

He saw


----------



## nixon

a harbinger


----------



## Junkman

through blurry


----------



## nixon

eyes of


----------



## BadAttitude

a moderator


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Hells fires


----------



## Junkman

damnation reigns


----------



## Gerard

doesn't it


----------



## Dargo

the hermaphrodite


----------



## Melensdad

said knowingly.


----------



## Doc

WTF said


----------



## PineRidge

You’ve hemorrhoids!


----------



## BadAttitude

and they


----------



## Melensdad

fell into


----------



## JayC

oblivion. Then


----------



## Junkman

shit happened


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

that reconfigured


----------



## johnday

the order


----------



## Doc

until she


----------



## Melensdad

died.  Then


----------



## Doc

Haggar the


----------



## Melensdad

Horrible said


----------



## BadAttitude

Now what?


----------



## Melensdad

Then he


----------



## Big Dog

grabbed his


----------



## BadAttitude

duck and


----------



## nixon

And ducked


----------



## Doc

into DoDropInn


----------



## BadAttitude

for some


----------



## Doc

a brewski.


----------



## AFFitness13

I was


----------



## nixon

sitting there


----------



## BadAttitude

licking my


----------



## Melensdad

grape popsicle


----------



## nixon

then realized


----------



## BadAttitude

it wasn't


----------



## nixon

really a


----------



## BadAttitude

popsicle, it


----------



## Doc

smelled like


----------



## Melensdad

tuna.  Suddenly


----------



## BadAttitude

the taste


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

turned into


----------



## BadAttitude

beaver meat.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Taco salad


----------



## Doc

said the


----------



## AFFitness13

beautiful woman,


----------



## Melensdad

is my


----------



## kensfarm

favorite condom


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

with shredded


----------



## cj7

cheese and


----------



## BadAttitude

pickled peppers


----------



## AFFitness13

with a


----------



## Doc

stripe ready?


----------



## Melensdad

Answer me . . .


----------



## cj7

before I


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

reincarnate as


----------



## Melensdad

Junkman's fluffy


----------



## BadAttitude

3 legged


----------



## Melensdad

fluffy cat


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

muffy pussy.


----------



## cj7

Oh boy


----------



## BadAttitude

Junk said


----------



## cj7

that was


----------



## Melensdad

sexualy exciting


----------



## BadAttitude

. Would you


----------



## cj7

mind if


----------



## BadAttitude

I put


----------



## Melensdad

an electrode


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

of huge


----------



## Melensdad

and shocking


----------



## Doc

, tool bending,


----------



## johnday

barn burning


----------



## Melensdad

searingly painful


----------



## johnday

excruciatingly vile,


----------



## Melensdad

on your


----------



## Doc

weenie wacker.


----------



## BadAttitude

Yes!!, you


----------



## johnday

You mean


----------



## BadAttitude

old goat


----------



## johnday

who's a..


----------



## AFFitness13

sexy mama


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

with four


----------



## johnday

legs and


----------



## Melensdad

8 arms


----------



## johnday

OH BOY!!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Now, what...


----------



## bczoom

should I


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

spread on


----------



## Cowboyjg

this phat


----------



## Melensdad

thigh of


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Oprah Whinfrey


----------



## bczoom

ABSOLUTELY NOT


----------



## Melensdad

.  So Mith


----------



## Cowboyjg

how is


----------



## Melensdad

John's sheep


----------



## johnday

Bob queeried


----------



## Melensdad

while phoning


----------



## BoneheadNW

his lawyer


----------



## Melensdad

to ask


----------



## BoneheadNW

"What the


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

maximum sentence


----------



## BoneheadNW

is for


----------



## BadAttitude

indulging fresh


----------



## Melensdad

squirming young


----------



## Av8r3400

*In WHERE ??!!??!!*


----------



## BadAttitude

Instead, he


----------



## Doc

shouted "I ....


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

can't find


----------



## BadAttitude

Mith's hairless


----------



## Doc

gerbal!  Where


----------



## bczoom

did Mith


----------



## BoneheadNW

shove it?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Some place


----------



## Doc

where the


----------



## BadAttitude

monkeys eat


----------



## cj7

bears and


----------



## BadAttitude

Junk eats


----------



## Melensdad

pet cats


----------



## BadAttitude

for his


----------



## Doc

bad attitude


----------



## BadAttitude

that M


----------



## Doc

BANNED him!!!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Who really


----------



## Melensdad

cares what


----------



## AFFitness13

you think!!!!


----------



## cj7

I don't!


----------



## Melensdad

Inquiring minds . . .


----------



## bczoom

wonder why


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bad sh.....t


----------



## BadAttitude

tastes so


----------



## Melensdad

yummy, but


----------



## BadAttitude

the peanuts


----------



## Melensdad

taste salty . . .


----------



## AFFitness13

just like


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Loo water


----------



## Melensdad

after Mith


----------



## johnday

drains his


----------



## Melensdad

choked chicken


----------



## BadAttitude

of all


----------



## cj7

the nasty


----------



## BadAttitude

green cheese


----------



## Doc

called VD.


----------



## AFFitness13

So when


----------



## BadAttitude

Mrs M


----------



## Melensdad

walked in


----------



## johnday

and saw


----------



## BadAttitude

M guzzling


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Kioti urine


----------



## BadAttitude

out of


----------



## Melensdad

hydraulic hoses


----------



## BadAttitude

she said


----------



## cj7

what the?


----------



## AFFitness13

Why in


----------



## cj7

the world


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

did santa


----------



## cj7

and Rudolph


----------



## Melensdad

go hunting


----------



## cj7

on Christmas


----------



## BadAttitude

for synthetic


----------



## cj7

gear oil


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

for sleigh


----------



## AFFitness13

rides and


----------



## nixon

pulling their


----------



## cj7

very large


----------



## nixon

Butts,and


----------



## AFFitness13

with this


----------



## cj7

leather glove


----------



## nixon

And Vaseline


----------



## Melensdad

he inserted


----------



## nixon

His Rather


----------



## Melensdad

fingers into


----------



## AFFitness13

the Enormous


----------



## bczoom

dark cavern


----------



## nixon

Of depravity


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

known as


----------



## Melensdad

"tractor collecting"


----------



## cj7

Oh My!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

another orphan


----------



## Melensdad

tractor brand


----------



## Draddogs

brand new


----------



## nixon

is worth


----------



## Draddogs

who cares


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I care


----------



## Doc

for boobies


----------



## bczoom

since they


----------



## BadAttitude

give me


----------



## Kubota King

Hemeriods And


----------



## Draddogs

raise anxiety


----------



## nixon

in anticipation


----------



## AFFitness13

for the


----------



## nixon

Climax of


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Troll trouncing


----------



## nixon

But,then


----------



## BadAttitude

them boobies


----------



## Melensdad

perked up


----------



## BadAttitude

faster than


----------



## nixon

Jessie Jackson


----------



## Melensdad

in court


----------



## Kubota King

and the


----------



## Big Dog

klan there


----------



## Melensdad

burning his


----------



## AFFitness13

rather large


----------



## Kubota King

testicles and


----------



## Big Dog

buddy Al


----------



## nixon

Sang songs


----------



## AFFitness13

about his


----------



## nixon

invention of


----------



## Big Dog

computer SPAM


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

causing erectile


----------



## BadAttitude

disfunction during


----------



## Melensdad

floppy insertion


----------



## nixon

while blaming


----------



## Cowboyjg

the republicans


----------



## nixon

for being


----------



## Melensdad

correct whenever


----------



## Cowboyjg

The rest


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

were inept


----------



## Cowboyjg

<Good break point>

Meanwhile, back


----------



## AFFitness13

at the


----------



## Melensdad

funny farm


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Mith crossed


----------



## Melensdad

while mowing


----------



## AFFitness13

Nixon's yard.


----------



## Kubota King

He found


----------



## Melensdad

Tina shooting


----------



## Kubota King

a jerk


----------



## Kubota King

in a


----------



## Kubota King

hawaiian shirt


----------



## bczoom

who screamed


----------



## Doc

OUCH! That


----------



## Melensdad

hurts in


----------



## Melensdad

a good


----------



## Melensdad

way!  Could


----------



## Doc

you do


----------



## Kubota King

that again


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

with multiple


----------



## Kubota King

repatisions all


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

aimed at


----------



## BadAttitude

his two


----------



## JimR

left nuts


----------



## Melensdad

which were


----------



## johnday

turning green


----------



## BadAttitude

and orange


----------



## JimR

and swollen


----------



## Kubota King

then he


----------



## JimR

got up


----------



## Melensdad

and ran


----------



## thcri RIP

south southwest


----------



## Melensdad

directly into


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Arnold's state


----------



## JimR

Upon entering


----------



## thcri RIP

the state


----------



## johnday

of confusion


----------



## Melensdad

I promptly


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

chambered a


----------



## JimR

round into


----------



## bczoom

my trusty


----------



## thcri RIP

water gun


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

the size


----------



## JimR

of a


----------



## Kubota King

guitar. Then


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Jerry Garcia


----------



## JimR

died suddenly


----------



## Kubota King

because Tina


----------



## Cowboyjg

changed her


----------



## thcri RIP

natural gender


----------



## JimR

to a


----------



## Kubota King

man. Then


----------



## JimR

she-he exposed


----------



## thcri RIP

the truth


----------



## JimR

The End.????


----------



## AFFitness13

Not until


----------



## thcri RIP

next state


----------



## Kubota King

she/he was


----------



## JimR

pressed under


----------



## AFFitness13

the giant


----------



## CatDaddy

butt cheecks


----------



## Carm

of Roseanne


----------



## Kubota King

pressing on


----------



## JimR

tuna fish


----------



## Melensdad

patties that


----------



## thcri RIP

ooze oil


----------



## Kubota King

out of


----------



## JimR

the tightest


----------



## Melensdad

pores of


----------



## Kubota King

the meat


----------



## Kubota King

then Tina


----------



## Draddogs

began to


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

campaign for


----------



## Kubota King

a nudity


----------



## JimR

vote at


----------



## AFFitness13

google.com.  So


----------



## JimR

as we


----------



## Melensdad

get naked


----------



## Kubota King

we are


----------



## Melensdad

also drunk


----------



## JimR

So we


----------



## Kubota King

touch each


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

finger to


----------



## Kubota King

the nipples


----------



## Carm

and pinch


----------



## Kubota King

them with


----------



## Kubota King

just enough


----------



## AFFitness13

force to


----------



## Kubota King

give orgazmic


----------



## cj7

jolt's to


----------



## JimR

the woman.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

The foreplay


----------



## nixon

included goats,


----------



## Kubota King

ahhh eewww!


----------



## Big Dog

do it


----------



## JimR

and women


----------



## AFFitness13

are best


----------



## Kubota King

for sucking


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*the cash*


----------



## JimR

out of


----------



## thcri RIP

my pockets


----------



## JimR

and draining


----------



## AFFitness13

the bank


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

of stockpiled


----------



## Melensdad

chained pens


----------



## JimR

Then she


----------



## Kubota King

licked his


----------



## JimR

ice cream


----------



## Melensdad

cone, but


----------



## Carm

her tongue


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

fell off


----------



## Melensdad

and bled


----------



## BadAttitude

creamed cheese


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

OH GROSS !!


----------



## johnday

But NO,,,,,,


----------



## JimR

the tongue


----------



## johnday

had a...


----------



## thcri RIP

full piercing


----------



## johnday

of her...


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

extremely huge


----------



## johnday

rear end...


----------



## JimR

oval earring


----------



## nixon

that resembled


----------



## AFFitness13

a ripe


----------



## Melensdad

casaba melon


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

sliced verticly


----------



## Melensdad

to expose


----------



## JimR

its inards


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

and saw


----------



## JimR

diamonds galore


----------



## BadAttitude

covered with


----------



## JimR

melon seeds.


----------



## Melensdad

LBrown's BIMP


----------



## nixon

was the


----------



## Glenn9643

required action


----------



## AFFitness13

for Nixon's


----------



## AndyM

accidental post


----------



## nixon

about His


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

alter ego.........


----------



## riptides

that was


----------



## Gatorboy

the end.


----------



## Doc

LB said


----------



## Gatorboy

I'm done.


----------



## Doc

But wait


----------



## Gatorboy

it's late


----------



## Melensdad

for bimping


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

and pimping


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

so mow


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

some grass


----------



## Melensdad

at night


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

with my


----------



## Melensdad

tinfoil helmet


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

and my


----------



## BadAttitude

diesel mechanic


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

riding shotgun


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

because grubbing


----------



## Doc

is permitted


----------



## Ice Queen

hammer and


----------



## nixon

Sickles are


----------



## cj7

used for


----------



## JimR

hammering and


----------



## nixon

Sickling. However


----------



## thcri RIP

for Doc


----------



## Melensdad

the outcome


----------



## Jim_S RIP

was clear


----------



## Melensdad

and sadly


----------



## Carm

the midgets


----------



## Doc

dropped their


----------



## johnday

wooly sheep


----------



## Melensdad

and began


----------



## Ice Queen

to spin


----------



## johnday

tall tales [tails?]


----------



## daedong

About FF


----------



## Ice Queen

but then........


----------



## Pigtails

What If


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

the oil


----------



## thcri RIP

turns clear


----------



## Jim_S RIP

after adding


----------



## Melensdad

low-grade Amsoil


----------



## RoadKing

five times


----------



## johnday

a day


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

up where


----------



## johnday

LBrown lives


----------



## daedong

..


----------



## Ice Queen

then suddenly


----------



## Mith

John farted


----------



## Melensdad

a fireball


----------



## daedong

Singeing all


----------



## Doc

the gerbals


----------



## nixon

and one


----------



## Melensdad

lonely ewe!


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

Spontaniously after


----------



## Pigtails

The Last


----------



## Melensdad

rabbit died


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

the man


----------



## Doc

rainbow colors


----------



## Ice Queen

in his


----------



## lilnixon

boxer shorts


----------



## nixon

that were


----------



## johnday

gayly patterned


----------



## nixon

By gayly


----------



## lilnixon

with lotion


----------



## buckle97

and cream


----------



## johnday

and soapsuds


----------



## Ice Queen

burst into


----------



## Melensdad

flames and


----------



## buckle97

started itching


----------



## Pigtails

When The


----------



## Doc

flames hit


----------



## Ice Queen

the bucket


----------



## Melensdad

that Tommo


----------



## Carm

was wearing


----------



## JimR

he fried


----------



## Ice Queen

two tyres


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

stained with


----------



## Melensdad

bloody guts


----------



## nixon

And added


----------



## JimR

cayenne pepper


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and Jalapenos


----------



## Pigtails

To The


----------



## Jim_S RIP

apple pie


----------



## JimR

with cream


----------



## mtntopper

and liberal


----------



## Pigtails

And conservative.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Faux Poo


----------



## Ice Queen

to make


----------



## lilnixon

sweet memories


----------



## Ice Queen

for a


----------



## johnday

homeless person


----------



## daedong

to throw


----------



## Jim_S RIP

in the


----------



## Pigtails

Paper Bag


----------



## Ice Queen

for a


----------



## lilnixon

quick lunch


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

with President...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chirac in


----------



## Melensdad

a French


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bistro in


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## nixon

Wearing only


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

the finest


----------



## bczoom

Steelers T-shirt.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and a


----------



## nixon

tinfoil helmet


----------



## buckle97

to keep


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

the aliens


----------



## nixon

from Mexico


----------



## bczoom

out of


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nuevo Laredo


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

...Taco Bell


----------



## Ice Queen

said he


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

when suddenly


----------



## Doc

his zipper


----------



## Pigtails

got caught


----------



## johnday

on his


----------



## Jim_S RIP

tractor's pto


----------



## nixon

causing a


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Kioti to


----------



## WarReadinessTech13

lose his

(what in the world is a Kioti?...coyote maybe?...)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

balance and

a Kioti is a very heavy farm tractor


----------



## Melensdad

crush him!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

under the


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

weight of


----------



## nixon

the broken


----------



## Ice Queen

toilet seat


----------



## Pigtails

toilet paper


----------



## nixon

severed His


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

only existing


----------



## Jim_S RIP

connection to


----------



## Doc

the internet.


----------



## buckle97

Now He


----------



## Jim_S RIP

uses AOL


----------



## thcri RIP

dial up


----------



## jakki

green card?


----------



## jakki

habla español?


----------



## jakki

...vicente bush?...


----------



## jakki

oblivious, they


----------



## beds

continue on


----------



## Jim_S RIP

the path


----------



## Melensdad

toward oblivion


----------



## Jim_S RIP

not realizing


----------



## Ice Queen

that the


----------



## Melensdad

coming snow


----------



## Jim_S RIP

would bury


----------



## thcri RIP

the cows


----------



## jakki

in Mexico


----------



## Melensdad

and freeze


----------



## bczoom

their little


----------



## Melensdad

utters off!


----------



## jakki

Something had


----------



## Jim_S RIP

reset the


----------



## nixon

time to


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mountain Standard


----------



## Melensdad

and confused


----------



## nixon

The Cheerleaders


----------



## lilnixon

tiny little


----------



## jakki

pickled brains


----------



## nixon

weren't enough


----------



## Jim_S RIP

to overcome


----------



## nixon

The Cellulite


----------



## jakki

Carrying UZI's,


----------



## nixon

in their


----------



## Jim_S RIP

lunch box


----------



## Melensdad

to work


----------



## Jim_S RIP

at the


----------



## beds

strip club.


----------



## Pigtails

Memorial Day


----------



## bczoom

has come


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and gone


----------



## bczoom

so now


----------



## nixon

it seems


----------



## Jim_S RIP

this tail


----------



## Pigtails

Is Done..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So now


----------



## Pigtails

Let's Take


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

another look


----------



## jakki

our furry


----------



## Melensdad

little friends


----------



## Ice Queen

are going


----------



## thcri RIP

to Dairyqueen


----------



## Jim_S RIP

for a


----------



## thcri RIP

cookie dough


----------



## Jim_S RIP

grilled sandwich


----------



## Melensdad

and a


----------



## Jim_S RIP

cold beer


----------



## Pigtails

And Go


----------



## Jim_S RIP

back to


----------



## beds

the strip


----------



## Jim_S RIP

where things


----------



## thcri RIP

joint where


----------



## Jim_S RIP

they lost


----------



## nixon

their lobido


----------



## beds

along with


----------



## Jim_S RIP

the keys


----------



## Melensdad

to my


----------



## Jim_S RIP

snow-trac and 

(now that the snow has melted is it a corn-trac?)


----------



## Melensdad

so they

(_no, you forgot about the golden rule of crop rotation . . . last year it was a corn-trac, this year it is a bean-trac_)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

stole a

_(thanks, I did forget about crop rotation.  Does that have anything to do with crop circles?)_


----------



## Melensdad

prostitute's wheelchair

(_why yes Jim, it does!  And Stonehege is a time travel portal for aliens)_


----------



## Jim_S RIP

with a

_(that solves the problem in the other thread.  Take the Oliver to Stonehege and transport it back to a time when you have a place to store it)_


----------



## beds

mind to


----------



## Jim_S RIP

roll down


----------



## Pigtails

To LA


----------



## Doc

for some


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Collard Greens


----------



## beds

but they


----------



## Jim_S RIP

hit a


----------



## Ice Queen

large cactus


----------



## Pigtails

Out In


----------



## Ice Queen

Broad Street


----------



## nixon

when junkman


----------



## Jim_S RIP

changed the


----------



## nixon

Wheels on


----------



## Ice Queen

the blue


----------



## Pigtails

2006 Maybach


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and left


----------



## Melensdad

the keys


----------



## Ice Queen

hooked on


----------



## Jim_S RIP

his belt


----------



## Pigtails

In The


----------



## Ice Queen

gun tractor


----------



## Jim_S RIP

fire control


----------



## Pigtails

must've hit


----------



## Ice Queen

the cactus


----------



## Melensdad

with his


----------



## Jim_S RIP

heavy tractor


----------



## Ice Queen

but the


----------



## Jim_S RIP

loader frame


----------



## johnday

cracked at


----------



## Ice Queen

the thought


----------



## Melensdad

a woman


----------



## Jim_S RIP

was riding


----------



## daedong

This is s


----------



## Ice Queen

stupid, she


----------



## beds

thought while


----------



## Pigtails

spreading fertilizer


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and drinking


----------



## kensfarm

nicotine coffee


----------



## daedong

Lets stop


----------



## Gatorboy

END THREAD


----------



## daedong

Chapter Two


----------



## Gatorboy

FORUM FAVORITE


----------



## Doc

Gatorboy said


----------



## Gatorboy

I'M MISUNDERSTOOD


----------



## jakki

,not understanding


----------



## Melensdad

this thread


----------



## Glink

cannot be


----------



## Gatorboy

raining again


----------



## jakki

Cluelessly, Gatorboy.....


----------



## Melensdad

randomly posted


----------



## beds

drivel. Suddenly,


----------



## Melensdad

he incoherantly


----------



## Glink

gleefully toasted


----------



## jakki

his buns....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

on the


----------



## Melensdad

B-B-Q grill


----------



## jakki

...,a stainless-steel


----------



## Melensdad

bun burning


----------



## jakki

Skurka original.


----------



## Melensdad

Jakki invited


----------



## Jim_S RIP

everyone from


----------



## Melensdad

Gatorboy's family


----------



## Gatorboy

except Gatorboy


----------



## AndyM

to laugh


----------



## mtntopper

at his


----------



## Doc

teeny weeny


----------



## daedong

dicky wicky.


----------



## kensfarm

I'm shocked


----------



## Jim_S RIP

to see


----------



## beds

such a


----------



## mtntopper

lousy performance


----------



## Ice Queen

of teeny


----------



## Melensdad

Gatorboy weenie!


----------



## daedong

His brains


----------



## Gatorboy

causes jealousy


----------



## daedong

[FONT=&quot]Amongst psychiatrists [/FONT]


----------



## mtntopper

trying to


----------



## Melensdad

diagnose his


----------



## daedong

teeny weeny


----------



## mtntopper

yellow polka-dot


----------



## Gatorboy

Jockstrap. However,


----------



## Melensdad

his tiny


----------



## jakki

binary complex


----------



## Gatorboy

remains intact.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Even though


----------



## mtntopper

we all


----------



## Gatorboy

yearn for


----------



## Cowboyjg

a greater


----------



## johnday

source of


----------



## mtntopper

inspiration from


----------



## johnday

jesse jackson


----------



## AndyM

while running


----------



## johnday

his yap


----------



## Deerlope

many deer


----------



## beds

from Gatorboy's


----------



## Ice Queen

teeny weenie


----------



## mtntopper

yellow phobic


----------



## beds

64KB brain


----------



## Melensdad

danced lazily


----------



## mtntopper

as usual.


----------



## jakki

Oil became..


----------



## Melensdad

a weapon


----------



## mtntopper

to use


----------



## daedong

against Gatorboy's


----------



## AndyM

big purple


----------



## Ice Queen

teeny weenie


----------



## jakki

people eater


----------



## Ice Queen

itsy bitsy


----------



## nixon

Yellow polka-dot


----------



## jakki

slingshot . The...


----------



## Melensdad

jockstrap pinched


----------



## jakki

Ice Queen's....


----------



## Melensdad

dog Timba


----------



## jakki

.  Shiver me!!! -


----------



## Av8r3400

Timbers!  So,


----------



## jakki

Welsh wigs...


----------



## Ice Queen

on sheep


----------



## beds

attracted Mith


----------



## Melensdad

and Johnday


----------



## daedong

along with


----------



## beds

salivating welshmen


----------



## Melensdad

who's eyes


----------



## Jim_S RIP

were bright


----------



## Av8r3400

red, which


----------



## beds

lured sheep


----------



## Jim_S RIP

from Mith's


----------



## Melensdad

"special"  flock


----------



## thcri RIP

of lamb


----------



## Ice Queen

with wellies


----------



## Melensdad

and sheared


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

buttocks bared


----------



## beds

to the


----------



## mtntopper

home of


----------



## AndyM

Junkman's sister


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Helen Thomas


----------



## Jim_S RIP

the liberal


----------



## Melensdad

poster woman


----------



## thcri RIP

along with


----------



## jakki

her characteristic


----------



## Melensdad

smiling face


----------



## mtntopper

with more


----------



## nixon

lips than


----------



## Ice Queen

Mick Jagger


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and his


----------



## Ice Queen

extremly large


----------



## Melensdad

and heavy


----------



## Heather

cane and


----------



## beds

Kioti loader.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

with cracks


----------



## Ice Queen

for a


----------



## nixon

exhibit of


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gatorboy's prowess


----------



## Melensdad

for punctuation


----------



## Jim_S RIP

at the


----------



## Melensdad

spelling bee


----------



## Jim_S RIP

held at


----------



## Ice Queen

the big


----------



## Jim_S RIP

tractor pull


----------



## Ice Queen

for a


----------



## daedong

Dyslexia community


----------



## daedong

that Gatorboy


----------



## Ice Queen

had joined


----------



## jakki

while hypnotized.


----------



## Melensdad

But Heather


----------



## nixon

practiced Her


----------



## Melensdad

black witchcraft


----------



## jakki

on unsuspecting...


----------



## nixon

folks,that


----------



## Melensdad

Hawaiian beauties


----------



## nixon

suspect are


----------



## Melensdad

clingy insecure


----------



## nixon

crapweasel stalkers


----------



## Melensdad

who mistakenly


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

screw with


----------



## johnday

the wrong


----------



## Jim_S RIP

forum and


----------



## nixon

get caught


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

with his/her


----------



## nixon

falsehoods,and


----------



## johnday

sexual innuendos


----------



## Av8r3400

hanging out.  :StickOutT


----------



## Melensdad

So Heather


----------



## daedong

get on


----------



## beds

this thread


----------



## Melensdad

and wimper


----------



## Ice Queen

heartily whilst


----------



## Av8r3400

some people


----------



## Melensdad

prefer honesty


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rather than


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

a fake


----------



## daedong

prick. So


----------



## Av8r3400

onward and


----------



## daedong

outward arse


----------



## Ice Queen

or upward!


----------



## cj7

You will


----------



## Ice Queen

see a


----------



## nixon

Total change


----------



## Av8r3400

in your


----------



## nixon

Lifesyle,that


----------



## Melensdad

cross-dressing men


----------



## johnday

would abhor


----------



## Av8r3400

because they


----------



## Ice Queen

only like


----------



## johnday

unsuspecting ladies


----------



## Doc

scantily clad


----------



## daedong

crossdresser parading


----------



## Ice Queen

hairy legs


----------



## UnforgettableKisses

are tasty


----------



## Av8r3400

to perverts


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

and stalkers


----------



## Ice Queen

who like


----------



## UnforgettableKisses

hair between


----------



## Melensdad

their toes!


----------



## lilnixon

What now


----------



## Melensdad

for Tina


----------



## Jim_S RIP

when she


----------



## Melensdad

returns stateside


----------



## Ice Queen

and sees


----------



## lilnixon

her dad


----------



## Melensdad

drunk on


----------



## Dargo

JERRY SPRINGER'S


----------



## Melensdad

show with


----------



## AFFitness13

my mom


----------



## Melensdad

and three


----------



## johnday

naked dwarves


----------



## bczoom

and everyone


----------



## Melensdad

wore latex


----------



## Doc

body suits


----------



## bczoom

which made


----------



## johnday

them sweat


----------



## Melensdad

while Tina


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

installed the


----------



## Pigtails

hot water


----------



## Ice Queen

for a


----------



## johnday

group grope


----------



## nixon

He'll probably


----------



## cj7

never get


----------



## jakki

cj7 said:
			
		

> never get



groped but


----------



## johnday

it could


----------



## cj7

happen if


----------



## Melensdad

drinking and


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

monkeys fly


----------



## cj7

out of


----------



## johnday

his butt


----------



## jakki

, but moving


----------



## nixon

right along


----------



## thcri RIP

they ran


----------



## goldchaser

the finest


----------



## thcri RIP

brew house


----------



## mak2

in Minnesota


----------



## thcri RIP

a state


----------



## Cowboyjg

known for


----------



## thcri RIP

liberal spending


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

and big


----------



## mak2

cow piles.


----------



## mak2

wrestling govenors


----------



## thcri RIP

collapsing bridges


----------



## Cowboyjg

and Lutfisk.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

After eating


----------



## thcri RIP

onion rings


----------



## spooky160

I always


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

want more


----------



## thcri RIP

and more


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

greasy chewy


----------



## thcri RIP

beef jerky


----------



## mbsieg

Lobster tails


----------



## thcri RIP

while sipping


----------



## mak2

KoolAid and


----------



## thcri RIP

whiskey cokes


----------



## mbsieg

with oil


----------



## terbear1963

and vinegar


----------



## mbsieg

In a


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

soup can


----------



## thcri RIP

with rust


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and vodka


----------



## rback33

to wash


----------



## Galvatron

His tiny


----------



## thcri RIP

little pickle


----------



## Galvatron

only seen


----------



## muleman RIP

by midgets


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and pilots


----------



## muleman RIP

Mommy why


----------



## Galvatron

daddys gone


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

beer gone


----------



## Kei

Me hungry


----------



## rback33

just ate


----------



## Galvatron

gonna puke


----------



## thcri RIP

I think you guys are suppose to be making sentences or a story out of this.


----------



## rback33

yeah... I know... someone missed the memo along the way.


----------



## lilylove

start again


----------



## thcri RIP

lilylove said:


> start again




Lilly please go ahead and start a new one.


----------



## Galvatron

Once upon


----------



## lilylove

a time


----------



## thcri RIP

there were


----------



## Galvatron

3 little


----------



## thcri RIP

rough riders


----------



## Galvatron

called kirk


----------



## lilylove

Mike and


----------



## BamsBBQ

joe bob


----------



## lilylove

Mike was


----------



## Galvatron

a Twat


----------



## BamsBBQ

a big


----------



## rback33

that likes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SPICED RUM!


----------



## Gerard

going to


----------



## lilnixon

sleep now


----------



## thcri RIP

before the


----------



## nixon

short person


----------



## thcri RIP

wakes up


----------



## nixon

very angry


----------



## thcri RIP

and slaps


----------



## nixon

anyone that


----------



## thcri RIP

really cares


----------



## nixon

because Obama


----------



## lilnixon

is an


----------



## pirate_girl

empty suit


----------



## nixon

whose teleprompter


----------



## pirate_girl

supposedly failed


----------



## nixon

after He


----------



## muleman RIP

punched Biden


----------



## rlk

so then


----------



## Dargo

he puked


----------



## Melensdad

on her


----------



## muleman RIP

pretty dress


----------



## rlk

while she


----------



## jpr62902

went down


----------



## thcri RIP

to Georgia


----------



## thcri RIP

tap tap tap, anyone going to continue this one???  Really I have been waiting since June


----------



## Erik

for huckleberry


----------



## muleman RIP

finn wanted


----------



## Trakternut

to get


----------



## Melensdad

snot colored


----------



## Trakternut

chicken livers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

for breakfast


----------



## JEV

with Bertha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the bearded


----------



## JEV

bimbo from


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

swamp lake


----------



## Trakternut

Which is


----------



## Erik

deliverance territory


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

indignant monkeyface


----------



## Trakternut

because it's


----------



## Erik

still monday


----------



## Trakternut

On Wednesday?


----------



## muleman RIP

when will


----------



## nixon

They become


----------



## benspawpaw

pinky ring


----------



## nixon

aware ,and


----------



## lilnixon

responsible for


----------



## nixon

Her pregnancy


----------



## lilnixon

NOT ME


----------



## nixon

She said


----------



## lilnixon

but you


----------



## nixon

could care


----------



## lilnixon

about something


----------



## nixon

like Sushi


----------



## Erik

with wasabi


----------



## lilnixon

encrusted peas


----------



## Erik

flavored condoms


----------



## lilnixon

in your


----------



## Trakternut

belly button


----------



## pirate_girl

with fluff


----------



## lilnixon

and stuff


----------



## Trakternut

my gosh!


----------



## Erik

But then


----------



## Trakternut

now wut?


----------



## Erik

Habanero and


----------



## Trakternut

french toast.


----------



## lilnixon

for breakfast


----------



## thcri RIP

along with


----------



## Trakternut

a delectible


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate girl (lol)


----------



## lilnixon

who is


----------



## muleman RIP

pretty tasty


----------



## Erik

with crumpets


----------



## lilnixon

and jam


----------



## Deadly Sushi

bad sex


----------



## Trakternut

made Sushi


----------



## thcri RIP

eat rice


----------



## Erik

and fugu


----------



## Deadly Sushi

foo goo


----------



## RNE228

gai pan


----------



## Chetdb

Oh my


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen Patche


----------



## Erik

with habanero


----------



## lilnixon

on my


----------



## Trakternut

How now


----------



## mak2

brown cow


----------



## Trakternut

who's next?


----------



## Erik

Ida Know


----------



## Trakternut

Who's Ida?


----------



## pirate_girl

Ida Ho


----------



## Erik

not me


----------



## Trakternut

Me either!


----------



## Chetdb

Not me


----------



## fogtender

HOLY S**T!!!


----------



## Trakternut

What? What?


----------



## Erik

religious movement


----------



## Trakternut

Religious movement??


----------



## Erik

religious = holy


----------



## Erik

BM byproduct = ...


----------



## BarnYardRon

Wrong Lead


----------



## Trakternut

Holy sh*t!


----------



## tommu56

"fair"  tax

tom


----------



## lilnixon

my ass


----------



## muleman RIP

looks good


----------



## thcri RIP

who's ass


----------



## fogtender

OH CRAP


----------



## muleman RIP

ran away


----------



## kermit2

Got ammit!


----------



## Galvatron

Sex appeal


----------



## muleman RIP

is gone


----------



## Galvatron

killed by


----------



## muleman RIP

homer simpson


----------



## Galvatron

wearing no


----------



## thcri RIP

boxer shorts


----------



## muleman RIP

Marge said


----------



## Galvatron

I'm leaving


----------



## muleman RIP

stick that


----------



## Galvatron

right up


----------



## pirate_girl

Your ass..


----------



## muleman RIP

homer said


----------



## Galvatron

Vaseline first


----------



## muleman RIP

or else


----------



## Galvatron

pants dropped


----------



## Erik

sand added


----------



## muleman RIP

Please stop


----------



## Chetdb

To late


----------



## nixon

for remorse


----------



## lilnixon

but then


----------



## nixon

Someone said


----------



## lilnixon

over there


----------



## muleman RIP

is where


----------



## nixon

the lair


----------



## lilnixon

was hidden


----------



## muleman RIP

The bounty


----------



## Chetdb

Will be


----------



## nixon

not less


----------



## muleman RIP

Than what


----------



## Galvatron

a sore


----------



## mak2

big hooters


----------



## pirate_girl

large owls


----------



## lilnixon

fly away


----------



## muleman RIP

to land


----------



## lilnixon

on the


----------



## Erik

snow plow


----------



## FuzzyB

where the


----------



## Galvatron

thingy is


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

from my


----------



## FuzzyB

cupbaord in


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my pants


----------



## FuzzyB

and then


----------



## lilnixon

it wet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THE BED!


----------



## lilnixon

where she


----------



## Erik

fluffed "pillows"


----------



## tommu56

muffin top


----------



## lilnixon

replied to


----------



## muleman RIP

bart simpson


----------



## lilnixon

after Homer


----------



## muleman RIP

told marge


----------



## FuzzyB

to get


----------



## muleman RIP

a dog


----------



## FuzzyB

called Genghis


----------



## muleman RIP

He bit


----------



## Galvatron

his own


----------



## muleman RIP

hairy foot


----------



## rlk

when he


----------



## muleman RIP

couldn't catch


----------



## FuzzyB

the bald


----------



## muleman RIP

headed neighbor


----------



## FuzzyB

and cried


----------



## Galvatron

o shit


----------



## lilnixon

what now


----------



## pirate_girl

orange jello


----------



## lilnixon

whipped cream


----------



## Galvatron

grapple my


----------



## lilnixon

stiff one


----------



## Galvatron

WOW


----------



## lilnixon

why not


----------



## Galvatron

i'm game


----------



## lilnixon

don't tell


----------



## muleman RIP

anyone else


----------



## nixon

Not Likely !


----------



## lilnixon

Why not?


----------



## nixon

Common sense


----------



## lilnixon

is something


----------



## muleman RIP

That's missing


----------



## FuzzyB

this time


----------



## muleman RIP

Where has


----------



## FuzzyB

genghis gone?


----------



## muleman RIP

To Rusty's


----------



## FuzzyB

to steal


----------



## muleman RIP

some brews


----------



## FuzzyB

and drink


----------



## rlk

with his


----------



## muleman RIP

dear friends


----------



## Chetdb

Imagenary tho


----------



## lilnixon

says who


----------



## muleman RIP

The man


----------



## lilnixon

is coming


----------



## muleman RIP

to bust


----------



## lilnixon

your face


----------



## nixon

resembles a


----------



## muleman RIP

large rock


----------



## FuzzyB

with hands


----------



## muleman RIP

How cold


----------



## lilnixon

snow is


----------



## FuzzyB

on your


----------



## muleman RIP

warm neck


----------



## FuzzyB

and tickles


----------



## RedRocker

my butt


----------



## muleman RIP

Does Sushi


----------



## Chetdb

Smell Like


----------



## FuzzyB

fish or


----------



## rlk

something worse


----------



## Av8r3400

so please


----------



## muleman RIP

Go sniff


----------



## Av8r3400

something pleasant


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

before the


----------



## muleman RIP

odor overcomes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the pants


----------



## rback33

in which


----------



## Av8r3400

she was


----------



## rlk

hiding her


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whiskey bottle


----------



## Galvatron

side ways


----------



## muleman RIP

It spilled


----------



## lilnixon

all over


----------



## muleman RIP

her legs


----------



## lilnixon

and butt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and feet


----------



## Galvatron

ffs Rusty stop editing i am getting confused


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

galv, thats more than 2 words, m8.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty sucks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bee hotch


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> bee hotch



Thats a new saying for it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Thats a new saying for it


 
what a couple of punks we are. ruining other peoples threads


----------



## Chetdb

yes you


----------



## muleman RIP

are screwed


----------



## muleman RIP

up punks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THANK YOU!


----------



## muleman RIP

you're welcome


----------



## rback33

My thoughts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are clear


----------



## rback33

even though


----------



## muleman RIP

I drank


----------



## rback33

and smoked


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and fell


----------



## muleman RIP

on my


----------



## Chetdb

hands and


----------



## Galvatron

Anyone got time to recap where we are....keep it short but to the point


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> Anyone got time to recap where we are....keep it short but to the point




_My thoughts     are clear     even though     I drank     and smoked              and fell     on my     hands and_

chewed on


----------



## muleman RIP

some mushrooms


----------



## FuzzyB

which helped


----------



## muleman RIP

my vision


----------



## FuzzyB

and mobility


----------



## Av8r3400

to clear


----------



## muleman RIP

Body went


----------



## lilnixon

to hell


----------



## Erik

in handbasket


----------



## rback33

while riding


----------



## Erik

a sled


----------



## rback33

towards the


----------



## Erik

poo pond


----------



## rlk

that was


----------



## muleman RIP

quite full


----------



## rlk

of what?


----------



## Av8r3400

_CHOCOLATE ICECREAM!_


----------



## lilnixon

with cherries


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and syrup


----------



## FuzzyB

mmmmm sounded


----------



## muleman RIP

It melted


----------



## lilnixon

all over


----------



## muleman RIP

his hands


----------



## rlk

while she


----------



## lilnixon

licked the


----------



## rlk

cherries and


----------



## muleman RIP

Rest off


----------



## lilnixon

the top


----------



## rlk

while still


----------



## lilnixon

holding his


----------



## nixon

steel rod


----------



## lilnixon

while gently


----------



## nixon

yet desperately


----------



## pirate_girl

soldering it


----------



## nixon

fervently because


----------



## pirate_girl

it needs


----------



## nixon

to be


----------



## pirate_girl

made of


----------



## nixon

exceptionally unique


----------



## pirate_girl

material that


----------



## nixon

promises to


----------



## pirate_girl

satisfy even


----------



## nixon

Sushi's cravings


----------



## pirate_girl

for winehouse


----------



## nixon

or goldatron's


----------



## rlk

super smooth


----------



## lilnixon

yet delectable


----------



## thcri RIP

but expensive


----------



## lilnixon

yet very


----------



## thcri RIP

easy to


----------



## rlk

ignore was


----------



## Keltin

what they


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

meant by


----------



## muleman RIP

send him


----------



## Keltin

to the


----------



## muleman RIP

Ohio madman


----------



## rlk

or else


----------



## muleman RIP

he would


----------



## FuzzyB

take away


----------



## rlk

his favorite


----------



## FuzzyB

pair of


----------



## muleman RIP

warm gloves


----------



## Keltin

leaving him


----------



## muleman RIP

real cold


----------



## Keltin

and very


----------



## rlk

embarrassed because


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

his hands


----------



## muleman RIP

were stuck


----------



## rlk

in the


----------



## muleman RIP

back of


----------



## FuzzyB

his bum


----------



## muleman RIP

He won't


----------



## rlk

be there


----------



## FuzzyB

for long


----------



## rlk

because she


----------



## muleman RIP

couldn't hold


----------



## rlk

it much


----------



## lilnixon

longer, but


----------



## muleman RIP

her depends


----------



## lilnixon

fell down


----------



## pirate_girl

and then


----------



## nixon

She grimaced


----------



## pirate_girl

and laughed


----------



## nixon

while tentatively


----------



## pirate_girl

searching for


----------



## muleman RIP

diaper pins


----------



## nixon

no doubt


----------



## lilnixon

she will


----------



## nixon

do anything


----------



## lilnixon

for one


----------



## muleman RIP

he wouldn't


----------



## FuzzyB

let her


----------



## muleman RIP

touch his


----------



## rlk

until she


----------



## lilnixon

let him


----------



## muleman RIP

touch hers


----------



## lilnixon

with several


----------



## nixon

jewel encrusted


----------



## pirate_girl

fingers, then


----------



## lilnixon

with much


----------



## nixon

fanfare,and


----------



## lilnixon

a slight


----------



## nixon

lisp ,She


----------



## muleman RIP

told him


----------



## lilnixon

to go


----------



## muleman RIP

faguzi himself!


----------



## Keltin

He was


----------



## lilnixon

taken aback


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

by the


----------



## Keltin

ample size


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

of her


----------



## Keltin

scantily clad


----------



## muleman RIP

big bottom


----------



## rlk

she was


----------



## Keltin

more than


----------



## muleman RIP

most men


----------



## Keltin

ever thought


----------



## rlk

however when


----------



## lilnixon

she screamed


----------



## rlk

he felt


----------



## lilnixon

gingerly as


----------



## rlk

she put


----------



## muleman RIP

her hands


----------



## rlk

behind her


----------



## muleman RIP

ample bottom


----------



## thcri RIP

with brown


----------



## rlk

stains that


----------



## muleman RIP

scare me


----------



## norscaner

into thinking


----------



## nixon

that maybe


----------



## muleman RIP

I should


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

buy some


----------



## muleman RIP

latex gloves


----------



## rback33

for wearing


----------



## rlk

because she


----------



## muleman RIP

uses grease


----------



## CityGirl

and flour


----------



## Dargo

when attempting


----------



## thcri RIP

to move


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

large sphincters


----------



## pirate_girl

full of..


----------



## CityGirl

greasy, grimey


----------



## pirate_girl

disgustingly oozy..


----------



## CityGirl

purulent sludge


----------



## pirate_girl

which then


----------



## muleman RIP

splatters around


----------



## Trakternut

on the


----------



## CityGirl

sides of


----------



## Dargo

that poor


----------



## CityGirl

schlump's favorite


----------



## thcri RIP

Ice Cream


----------



## CityGirl

scented synthetic


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

edible fruit


----------



## tommu56

crotchless panties

tom


----------



## mak2

hit the


----------



## muleman RIP

rotten dog


----------



## loboloco

slantwise easterly


----------



## muleman RIP

he can't


----------



## JenKennings

lions and


----------



## JEV

tigers and


----------



## JenKennings

oops!





..............Don't know what post I was responding to.............. sorry !


----------



## Trakternut

WHAT THE......?


----------



## JenKennings

hell is....


----------



## muleman RIP

The matter


----------



## pirate_girl

around here


----------



## muleman RIP

Folks can't


----------



## Galvatron

pee straight


----------



## JenKennings

and chew


----------



## Trakternut

Copenhagen while


----------



## muleman RIP

walking forward


----------



## Trakternut

into the


----------



## loboloco

smelly house


----------



## Trakternut

Who farted?


----------



## thcri RIP

then ran


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

in the


----------



## muleman RIP

wrong direction


----------



## Trakternut

which was


----------



## JenKennings

straight into


----------



## thcri RIP

the river


----------



## Trakternut

which was


----------



## loboloco

burning merrily


----------



## rlk

while she


----------



## thcri RIP

stripped naked


----------



## rlk

and he


----------



## thcri RIP

was amazed    (she was really nice looking  )


----------



## muleman RIP

She disrobed


----------



## norscaner

and presented


----------



## muleman RIP

her naked


----------



## rlk

back side


----------



## muleman RIP

While kneeling


----------



## rlk

on the


----------



## alaska120

bear rug


----------



## mak2

stood up


----------



## MuskokaGirl

sat down


----------



## rlk

and said


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you think


----------



## muleman RIP

we could


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

drink beer


----------



## muleman RIP

and fart!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

on horses


----------



## muleman RIP

And camels


----------



## muleman RIP

they rode


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the praries


----------



## rlk

away while


----------



## muleman RIP

watching for


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a monkey


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty to


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

drink beer


----------



## loboloco

until green


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and bumpy


----------



## muleman RIP

so now


----------



## pirate_girl

is the


----------



## muleman RIP

best time


----------



## pirate_girl

to say


----------



## muleman RIP

goodbye Rusty


----------



## Trakternut

we hope


----------



## rlk

you had


----------



## muleman RIP

enough time


----------



## Trakternut

for a


----------



## muleman RIP

cheap vasectomy!


----------



## Trakternut

so he


----------



## muleman RIP

can't make


----------



## Trakternut

more of


----------



## rlk

whatever it


----------



## mak2

was that


----------



## muleman RIP

made him!


----------



## mak2

wake up


----------



## muleman RIP

and stumble


----------



## Trakternut

over to


----------



## muleman RIP

The legion


----------



## mak2

to drink


----------



## muleman RIP

moose piss


----------



## Trakternut

beer which


----------



## thcri RIP

was warm


----------



## Trakternut

because of


----------



## rlk

Rusty's lack


----------



## Trakternut

of common sense


----------



## pirate_girl

^ that's three


----------



## pirate_girl

words let's


----------



## pirate_girl

not get


----------



## pirate_girl

carried away


----------



## mak2

pirate_girl said:


> ^ that's three



So is ^


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> ^ that's three




Oops! Sorry.


----------



## Trakternut

_*picky broad*_


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> _*picky broad*_


tractor nut


----------



## pirate_girl

do smilies


----------



## pirate_girl

count as


----------



## pirate_girl

part of


----------



## pirate_girl

zee game?


----------



## pirate_girl

I am


----------



## pirate_girl

the fastest


----------



## pirate_girl

pussycat on


----------



## pirate_girl

this forum


----------



## loboloco

except for


----------



## pirate_girl

Lobo loco?


----------



## loboloco

I wish


----------



## Erik

I had


----------



## muleman RIP

enough sense


----------



## Trakternut

to stop


----------



## rlk

watching her


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

at night


----------



## muleman RIP

can't sleep


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

in barns


----------



## Jezzi

under spaceships


----------



## muleman RIP

without smelling


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cow shit


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty won't


----------



## thcri RIP

smell better


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

unless he


----------



## muleman RIP

takes baths


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

in cider


----------



## loboloco

made from


----------



## loboloco

camel droppings


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and tree


----------



## loboloco

bark dipped


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

in bourbon


----------



## loboloco

passed through


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

grass skirts


----------



## loboloco

on fat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bacon slabs


----------



## loboloco

buried under


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty's sanctuary


----------



## muleman RIP

let's drink


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

to the


----------



## muleman RIP

first team


----------



## muleman RIP

The Giants


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight!!!


er i mean: winners of


----------



## muleman RIP

losers always


----------



## rlk

except when


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the steelers


----------



## muleman RIP

kick their


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

weinie roasts


----------



## muleman RIP

to Jersey


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

central station


----------



## muleman RIP

No trains


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

for dancing


----------



## muleman RIP

or going


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

for flapjacks


----------



## muleman RIP

No syrup


----------



## rlk

will be


----------



## muleman RIP

put on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pineapple soup


----------



## rlk

except when


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the frogs


----------



## Cowboy

Have blue


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

toejam footballs


----------



## Cowboy

From not


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shooting coca~cola!


----------



## muleman RIP

Giants lost


----------



## nixon

An epic


----------



## JackieBlue

game of


----------



## snow dog

President elect


----------



## nixon

who's name


----------



## mak2

crawfish notes


----------



## nixon

Mak's learning


----------



## snow dog

nixon said:


> who's name


 

Mule Man


----------



## pirate_girl

Is lurking.. (lol)


----------



## muleman RIP

After her


----------



## pirate_girl

Knew it! (ahahaha)


----------



## muleman RIP

I forget


----------



## pirate_girl

what time


----------



## muleman RIP

to snuggle


----------



## pirate_girl

my sandwich


----------



## pirate_girl

eating now


----------



## pirate_girl

chicken salad


----------



## pirate_girl

on crackers


----------



## muleman RIP

Now hungry


----------



## pirate_girl

Sleep soon


----------



## muleman RIP

thank you


----------



## pirate_girl

Hugs Bill

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JackieBlue

hello again


----------



## snow dog

hi honey


----------



## mak2

not real


----------



## snow dog

birth certificate


----------



## mak2

snow dog said:


> hi honey



Long winter?


----------



## snow dog

old friend


----------



## mak2

almost spring


----------



## snow dog

hell no


----------



## JackieBlue

hell yes


----------



## snow dog

you promised


----------



## JackieBlue

no promises


----------



## snow dog

never never


----------



## JackieBlue

Michael Jackson?


----------



## snow dog

hot topics


----------



## JackieBlue

The View


----------



## snow dog

too busy


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm tired


----------



## snow dog

take nap


----------



## JackieBlue

can't nap


----------



## snow dog

rain now


----------



## JackieBlue

sunny here


----------



## snow dog

I'm happy


----------



## JackieBlue

tacos tonight


----------



## snow dog

and margaritas


----------



## JackieBlue

hmmm maybe


----------



## snow dog

lemon lime


----------



## JackieBlue

and tequila


----------



## snow dog

chips  salsa


----------



## JackieBlue

salsa yes


----------



## snow dog

beef  chicken


----------



## JackieBlue

beef tacos


----------



## snow dog

full now


----------



## JackieBlue

just right


----------



## snow dog

little buzz


----------



## JackieBlue

I wish


----------



## snow dog

snow now


----------



## JackieBlue

hot here


----------



## snow dog

lucky you


----------



## JackieBlue

too hot


----------



## snow dog

pool time


----------



## JackieBlue

cover on


----------



## snow dog

bath time


----------



## JackieBlue

with ice


----------



## snow dog

cool drink


----------



## JackieBlue

have one


----------



## snow dog

drink more


----------



## JackieBlue

cooler now


----------



## snow dog

hot mama


----------



## JackieBlue

who me?


----------



## snow dog

still snowing


----------



## JackieBlue

seventy six


----------



## snow dog

thirty four


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

days later


----------



## muleman RIP

stayed home


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

with chickens


----------



## muleman RIP

gather eggs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bad grammar


----------



## muleman RIP

Poor language


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pooper scooper


----------



## muleman RIP

need one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BANANA MUFFINS!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

ginger snaps


----------



## tommu56

Bob Denver


----------



## muleman RIP

mary anne


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bobbie jo


----------



## Keltin

and Billy,


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

had relations















(hey, somebody had to)


----------



## Keltin

in the


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hay loft


----------



## Keltin

with a


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

barn door


----------



## muleman RIP

Moo Moo!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

monkey face


----------



## Keltin

licking the


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

two tone


----------



## Keltin

intensely swollen


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

scuba tubes


at this point I have no fucking clue


----------



## Keltin

that they


(I'm sure there is something going on!! )


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

had braided


(are you sure?  )


----------



## Keltin

into a 


(yep, I'm sure, they're pervs....not normal like you and me though! )


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

camel weave




(wtf is normal, anyway?  )


GNITE!


----------



## muleman RIP

wake up


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i did!


----------



## easilyamused

The teleprompter


----------



## FrancSevin

it's Stolen?


----------



## tommu56

can't read


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

to blame


----------



## tiredretired

my wife


----------



## FrancSevin

for my


----------



## tiredretired

discrete indiscretions


----------



## tiredretired

time to


----------



## tiredretired

revive this


----------



## EastTexFrank

but why


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> but why




so early


----------



## tiredretired

in the


----------



## MrLiberty

bathroom that


----------



## tiredretired

I couldn't


----------



## MrLiberty

Get it


----------



## tiredretired

to go


----------



## MrLiberty

to sleep


----------



## rlk

until i


----------



## MrLiberty

have to


----------



## rlk

pull my


----------



## tiredretired

Clothes off


----------



## Leni

and then


----------



## tiredretired

take a


----------



## MrLiberty

nap and


----------



## Kane

dream about


----------



## tiredretired

no liberals


----------



## rlk

while she


----------



## MrLiberty

writes her


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> writes her



autoerotic memoirs


----------



## tiredretired

while thinking....


----------



## Umberto

his back


----------



## tiredretired

just might


----------



## Umberto

get her


----------



## tiredretired

an honest


----------



## Umberto

energetic rogering


----------



## Kane

Thanks Umberto, but energetic rogering? WTF? No where to go with energetic rogering.


----------



## Umberto

Kane said:


> Thanks Umberto, but energetic rogering? WTF? No where to go with energetic rogering.



while holding


----------



## rlk

his left


----------



## Umberto

hand in


----------



## Umberto

her purse


----------



## MrLiberty

which was


----------



## Umberto

sticky from


----------



## Doc

top to


----------



## Umberto

toe butt


----------



## deand1

Umberto, Did you mean to say "toe, but"  ??


----------



## deand1

it was


----------



## tiredretired

a large


----------



## Umberto

chocolate eclair


----------



## rlk

that she


----------



## deand1

had stuffed


----------



## Av8r3400

into her


----------



## deand1

Left Shoe


----------



## MrLiberty

for later


----------



## deand1

eating pleasure


----------



## Umberto

she longingly


----------



## deand1

dreamed of


----------



## Leni

Eating it


----------



## Umberto

in one


----------



## deand1

huge bite


----------



## Umberto

Cream running


----------



## luvs

onto lips


----------



## Galvatron

The end.


----------



## deand1

WTF? Who gave you the power to end this?


----------



## Umberto

Evidently she


----------



## rlk

ate his


----------



## luvs

boss's cannoli


----------



## rlk

then she


----------



## deand1

Stepped on


----------



## Galvatron

doggie doo


----------



## deand1

Under the


----------



## Doc

cover of


----------



## Umberto

her silk


----------



## MrLiberty

pink panties


----------



## Umberto

the cannoli


----------



## deand1

Fit tightly


----------



## Umberto

in her


----------



## rlk

inside her


----------



## Umberto

kit bag


----------



## Umberto

What's up?


----------



## tiredretired

she asked....


----------



## rlk

While she


----------



## pirate_girl

looked around


----------



## Umberto

for her


----------



## deand1

panties, but


----------



## rlk

they were


----------



## Umberto

in the


----------



## Leni

laundry basket.


----------



## Doc

She laid


----------



## deand1

real still


----------



## Umberto

while the


----------



## deand1

bed shook


----------



## rlk

and her


----------



## Leni

things fell


----------



## Umberto

under her


----------



## deand1

Closet door


----------



## Leni

So now


----------



## deand1

she wishes


----------



## Leni

that she


----------



## Umberto

went to


----------



## MrLiberty

The saloon


----------



## Dmorency

for a


----------



## Leni

a drink


----------



## MrLiberty

and a


----------



## Galvatron

lustrous encounter


----------



## deand1

Under the


----------



## MrLiberty

corner table


----------



## Galvatron

with Hugo


----------



## Leni

But his


----------



## Galvatron

wife arrived


----------



## luvs

she sees


----------



## Umberto

her on


----------



## deand1

left side


----------



## luvs

so, he


----------



## MrLiberty

pulled down


----------



## luvs

his britches


----------



## Dmorency

and then


----------



## luvs

layed her


----------



## Galvatron

out cold


----------



## MrLiberty

in the


----------



## deand1

corner booth


----------



## MrLiberty

before the


----------



## Galvatron

tribal leader


----------



## deand1

could unsheathe


----------



## MrLiberty

his member


----------



## Dmorency

from his


----------



## deand1

medicine pouch


----------



## MrLiberty

the girl


----------



## Galvatron

sitting opposite


----------



## MrLiberty

of the


----------



## Galvatron

masked stranger


----------



## deand1

exposed her


----------



## Galvatron

weakness to


----------



## Leni

a strong


----------



## deand1

footsie hug


----------



## Umberto

and sucked


----------



## MrLiberty

her toes


----------



## Umberto

till she


----------



## MrLiberty

kicked his


----------



## deand1

right cheek


----------



## MrLiberty

while his


----------



## Galvatron

left testicle


----------



## Dmorency

and his


----------



## luvs

drunken mind


----------



## MrLiberty

oozed bloody


----------



## Galvatron

spermicidal residue


----------



## deand1

on her


----------



## Galvatron

side dish


----------



## muleman RIP

with cheese


----------



## Galvatron

salad and


----------



## deand1

Ranch dressing


----------



## Galvatron

across town


----------



## MrLiberty

at the


----------



## luvs

psych ward


----------



## MrLiberty

because she


----------



## deand1

ate his


----------



## luvs

instrumental device


----------



## MrLiberty

inserted backwards


----------



## deand1

in a


----------



## MrLiberty

kangaroo pouch


----------



## Leni

where he


----------



## rlk

left it


----------



## luvs

oh, fuk

 locals're closed.


----------



## MrLiberty

she exclaimed


----------



## deand1

while pulling


----------



## rlk

his legs


----------



## MrLiberty

around her


----------



## Umberto

outstretched arms


----------



## Dmorency

and then


----------



## Umberto

he quit


----------



## Dmorency

what he


----------



## Umberto

had wanted


----------



## Dmorency

to do


----------



## MrLiberty

to her


----------



## deand1

inner thighs


----------



## Umberto

was kiss


----------



## Av8r3400

the ground


----------



## MrLiberty

she walked


----------



## deand1

with her


----------



## Dmorency

hands held


----------



## Matthewmemories

very closely


----------



## MissTaken

against her


----------



## deand1

six pack


----------



## MissTaken

of beer


----------



## rlk

While she


----------



## MissTaken

dreamed of


----------



## MrLiberty

MrLiberty bathing


----------



## luvs

miss yinz~


----------

